# Is Home Depot OK?



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Kaabi said:


> Why isn't Home Depot good? I think they have well-priced products. I personally get a lot of stuff from http://www.thehardwarecity.com because the products there are exceptionally cheap, but I occasionally visit brick-and-mortar businesses if I want some one-on-one salesperson interaction.





orson said:


> Home Depot would much rather all of us be working for them for nothing so they can make all the profits from all the building materials and all the contracting. Is that a good enough reason?


They, like Wally World, are big enough
to dictate the price to the manufacturer.
Any manufacturer who wants them to carry
their product (read: all of them) will
produce a product to meet Despot's 
price point.
Thus escalating the *Race to the Bottom*!
This applies to every item in their stores, and
puts further pressure on the ever decreasing
numbers of real lumber/supply companies
to join the race for low price and reduced 
selection at the expense of quality, utility,
and durability.
I won't play with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

I buy all of my tools from 2 suppliers. I am friends with the owners at both and they realize that I spend a lot of money with them and they treat me well. Home cheapo won't give you a better price on tools unless your buying a lot in one shot. They don't include blades or really do anything to make you feel like a valued customer. My suppliers, and I would imagine most suppliers, value your buisness and do as much as they can to get your buisness and keep your buisness. I get terrific prices from these guys, innovative solutions and service second to none. We had bought to sheathing staplers and were having problems with one. I called my supplier and with a 1/2 hour the owner was there with another one and took mine to be repaired. Home cheapo wouldn't do that if you were the ceo of Home Cheapo. My suppliers actually know what there talking about unlike the highschool summer job idiots that work there selling unnecassry equipment to homeowners and giving bad or even dangerous advice. Try a good small supplier and you won't look back.


----------



## H.U.M. (Jun 3, 2008)

so, you think that the reason why my makita scms (and all other that i tried and took back) is defective because it's coming from hd?
hum... it starts making sense now.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

Think of HD as Wal-Mart

Horrible customer service but cheaper prices

I'm more about prices myself


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had two junk Makita 10" SCMS that came from the Depot. Allthough Every where else I looked at them before they all seemed the same. I just think that they, Makita have gotten cheap on their saws, all saws. The old Mak's with the rubber boot over the sliders is a real work horse.
I think alot of tools in general wherever purchased are being cheapened up or is it down. That is Americans fault though, we ( I am generalizing) the most we can buy without spending the most, you get what you pay for huh?
Tools shouldn't get progressively cheaper, they should stay the same price or increase as more R&D is being done or as a better idea or product is marketed.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

Where did this myth come from that tools sold at HD/Lowes are a subpar product with the same model number as tools sold at dealer/tool stores? I have looked at tools at both the big box stores and local dealers and they are the same model numbers/packaging the only difference is the price. I have a Dewalt circular saw I bought about 2 1/2 years ago and have cut an ungodly amount of framing with it. No problems, never come out of square, couldn't ask for a better saw. I bought it at the local Home Depot on sale. All manufactures produce base model tools, it just happens that those tools seem to find their way on big box store shelves more than what a lot of us would call "professional" grade. The major reason is that the big box stores are marketed to home owners, people who aren't going to know the difference between a double bevel sliding compound miter saw and a single bevel miter saw. For the most part the base model tool is all these people need. I have bought a good amount of my work tools from big box stores with zero complaints. I also give my local tool dealers business but if I can save $30 or $40 I will go over to the big box store. I have never seen any tool in the box stores that wasn't in the dealer store. I guess it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

rservices said:


> I've been told that if the models numbers are the same they are the same tool.
> 
> I think one of the reasons that the box stores have different model numbers is so they don't have to price match.
> 
> They will argue that they will match and deduct 10% more on exact matches only



this exactly correct. i have looked into it, and talked to reps from a few different companies. like i said, they make a department store model of some of their tools for places like HD and Lowes. Dewalt has a deal with HD which is why you see mostly Dewalt tools (and Ryobi and Ridgid as they are owned by HD).


----------



## bigscore (Feb 19, 2008)

chris klee said:


> Dewalt has a deal with HD which is why you see mostly Dewalt tools *(and Ryobi and Ridgid as they are owned by HD).*


Same as Dewalt, Home Depot is just the exclusive retailer of Ryobi & RIDGID woodworking tools. They do not own either RIDGID or Ryobi.

Emerson owns RIDGID power tools. 

Starting in 2003 Emerson began subbing out the manufacturing of RIDGID bench top and stationary woodworking power tools & pneumatic nailers and air compressors to One World Technologies, Inc. who is a subsidiary of TechTronic Industries Company Limited _(or TTI)._

Emerson still manufactures the RIDGID line of wet/dry vacuums & hand tools.

Ridge Tool Company has been making the RIDGID line of professional plumbing tools since 1923 & does so to this day. 

Techtronic Industries Co. Ltd. _(or TTI)_ owns Milwaukee®, AEG® and Ryobi® power tools and accessories, Ryobi® and Homelite® outdoor products, and Hoover®, Dirt Devil® and Vax® floor care appliances.


----------



## kenhill3 (Jun 17, 2008)

One case in point is Hitachi framing nailer, I think it's the NR 93 or some such model #. HD sells what my pneumatic tool/ nail supplier calls the 'Home Depot Special'. It is cheaper and does not have depth adjustment like the full-on Hitachi gun. I beleive that the model #'s are indeed different, though.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

kenhill3 said:


> One case in point is Hitachi framing nailer, I think it's the NR 93 or some such model #. HD sells what my pneumatic tool/ nail supplier calls the 'Home Depot Special'. It is cheaper and does not have depth adjustment like the full-on Hitachi gun. I beleive that the model #'s are indeed different, though.



How about backing this up with some links to this "Home Depot Special"? Never heard of such a thing. Searching the HD site for "Hitachi Framing" yields the following results, all legit Hitachi guns.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...aming&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm guessing that the Senco rep doesn't get his percentage from tools purchased from Home Depot and Lowes. The box stores probably buy direct in bulk and bypass the rep's.


----------



## kenhill3 (Jun 17, 2008)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> How about backing this up with some links to this "Home Depot Special"? Never heard of such a thing. Searching the HD site for "Hitachi Framing" yields the following results, all legit Hitachi guns.


Fatboy-

Sorry, my bad. I appreciate your asking me about this. I think I was misinformed or got the wrong impression from my supplier- I think he was just saying that the gun which HD sells (NR83A2-S) is pared down by virtue of not having depth control adjustment like the full-on version (NR83A2). Perhaps HD doesn't care to sell the depth control version because it's more money? I mistakenly got the the impression from my supplier that the NR83A2-S was exclusive to HD. Incorrect. A net search revealed both versions of this gun being available from numerous sellers.

And, by the way, I've used Senco, Bostich, Makita, and Hitachi framers. For my experience, the NR83A2 (or NR83A2-S for that matter, since it is basically the same gun) is the winner of the bunch.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

kenhill3 said:


> Fatboy-
> 
> Sorry, my bad. I appreciate your asking me about this. I think I was misinformed or got the wrong impression from my supplier- I think he was just saying that the gun which HD sells (NR83A2-S) is pared down by virtue of not having depth control adjustment like the full-on version (NR83A2). Perhaps HD doesn't care to sell the depth control version because it's more money? I mistakenly got the the impression from my supplier that the NR83A2-S was exclusive to HD. Incorrect. A net search revealed both versions of this gun being available from numerous sellers.
> 
> And, by the way, I've used Senco, Bostich, Makita, and Hitachi framers. For my experience, the NR83A2 (or NR83A2-S for that matter, since it is basically the same gun) is the winner of the bunch.


Yeah, that sounds about right. Thanks for the clarification. I didn't think Hitachi had any exclusive HD products but you never know these days.

I personally have a Hitachi NR83A and think it's one of the best framing guns ever made. Very reliable and tough. I've heard mixed reviews on the newer guns with the depth adjustment.


----------



## ChillaWatt (Apr 2, 2006)

So many misinformed people out there and conspiracy theories. Professional grade and homeowner grade will have different manufacturing model numbers. They have to to distinguish them from each other. I can't imagine the foreman at the DeWalt manufacturing plant make his announcement, "Ok everyone after lunch today we're gonna be working on that Home Depot lot so make sure you switch over to the cheaper, low quality parts on the assembly lines."

Is Home Depot and WalMart really that evil? Why, because they have become so big and successful that they can dictate the prices they pay. It means better prices for the customer. You and me. They pass on the savings to us and make their stockholders happy. It doesn't mean a lower-quality product. You can always buy from the mom and pop hardware store who buy the same product with no bargaining power at a higher price for a higher price. On the other hand, I would never buy lumber from HD or Lowes if I need more than a couple of pieces. Lumberyards have much better product, selection, and are usually less expensive. In my area HD Supply kicks HD and Lowes butt on prices.

-Chilla


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't care for wal-mart at all and would have to agree there is alot in common between all the large retailers.

That being said I buy most all power tools and lawn equipment from lowes or hd because of their extended warranties, I love knowing if there are any problems for several years it can be returned and fixed or replaced no questions asked.

Also on the subject of hd paying nothing...I am pretty well versed on pay rates for window and door installation in my area and can say with certainty that nearly all the "professional" companies pay their subs a good bit less than hd does.

Lets not even talk about the hourly rates the ones using employees are offering.


----------



## TheKat_D (Jun 21, 2008)

*See a professional*

If you consider yourself a professional, than wouldn't you want to buy your tools from a professional. HD and Lowes both tout themselves as a DIY place. The people who work in the tool department have no clue what they are talking about most of the time. If you have a specific tool question as a tool house. And yes, there are different tools with the same model number at the box stores than at a tool house. They are called residential grade -vs- industrial grade. They use plastic parts and smaller amp hour batteries to lower the price


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm going to call the Senco rep back and ask him straight out what's up. From what I've gathered, there's no way Senco or any manufacturer is going to dumb down a tool for the DIY market - if the model number is the same at Home Depot and I can save considerably, that's where I'll buy it.

I'll call Paslode as well; both companies have excellent customer service.

Regards, Bob


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

So many times I look at the price on the shelf and get up there and it's not the same. Always more, sometimes alot more. I used to go back and get the SKU number, but now they say, what it rings up is what it is, not matter what the shelf says. I will leave the s**t there and walk out. Better places to shop that don't rip you off.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

All I know is I have bought the exact same Moen faucet from my distributer and it has a metal drain stem. Customer say, oh that looks so nice, I should have had you replace the one in our powder room too. Well, I know Home Depot carrys that model, I can just pick one up.










Home depot one the drain stem is all plastic.










Boxes are different, model numbers are the same. It's obvious this is made especially for Home Depot.

Georgia Pacific makes DensShield. Go to Lowes and it's called something else and is blue. Not saying one is better or worse product from GP, just that it's obvious the big boxes make deals with manufacturers to make things for them.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> All I know is I have bought the exact same Moen faucet from my distributer and it has a metal drain stem. Customer say, oh that looks so nice, I should have had you replace the one in our powder room too. Well, I know Home Depot carrys that model, I can just pick one up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am surprise the model numbers match up. Usually when I take a home depot plumbing fixture or sku number into Ferguson plumbing it never matches up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am surprise the model numbers match up. Usually when I take a home depot plumbing fixture or sku number into Ferguson plumbing it never matches up.


You know, I might be jumping to conclusions. I know the Moen style names by heart so I recognize a Moen Monticello two handle sink faucet by sight. I guess I should say they look the same, in reality the sku's maybe different.


----------

